# Wainwright's puppy feeding guide help



## bella1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

There have probably been numerous threads on this subject so apologies for adding another.

Myself and my wife are 1st time dog owners (Lhasa apso puppy) and are a bit unsure about the amount to feed her. We are currently on Wainwright's and have just switched from the pouches to the Turkey and Rice trays but the feeding guide on the box just seem way too high. I will post a guide taken from the pets at home website below.

Feeding Guide (approximate per day) > Toy 2-6 months-1/4 - 1 1/4, Toy 6-12 months - 1/4 - 1, Small 2-6 months -1 1/4 - 2 1/4, Small 6-12 months - 1 - 1 3/4, Medium 2-6 months - 2 1/4 - 4, Medium 6-12 months - 1 3/4 - 3, Large 2-6 months - 4 - 5 1/2, Large 6-12 months - 3 - 4 1/4, Large 12-18 months - 2 1/2 - 3 3/4, Giant 2-6 months - 5 1/2 - 8 1/2, Giant 6-12 months - 4 1/4 - 6 1/2, Giant 12-18 months - 3 3/4 - 5 1/2. 

Going by the weight she will be as an adult she falls into the lower end of the small dog category which says she should be fed between 1 1/4 and 2 1/4 trays per day but after I done some research on the internet the old guide said between 1/4 to a 1/3 of a tray per day. It just seems a massive difference from the old guide to the new one. If anyone with a bit more experience of the subject could help that would be great. 

Oh and Bella is just under 3 months old.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rory was on WW puppy trays when he was... you know... a puppy 
He got around 2/3 of a tray per day and weighs 10kg as an adult.
Ripley has the adult trays; 1/2 a day and she's happy and healthy on that. She weighs 7 -8kg.

I'd start out with maybe one tray per day,split into however many meals, and adjust up or down from there. Feeding guides are just _guides_, after all


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

How is your pup doing with wainwright? I bought a 1kg to test for my new pup but will transition her food gradually. Just want an input re wainwright food really.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Puppies do require a relatively large amount of food. But even so, it does seem quite a lot. I feed the puppy trays but only as part of the diet, I largely feed raw, so I have just been feeding the same as I would it it was raw. That equals about 1 1/2 trays, and she is 5 months annd expected to be 12kg, the packet would have her eating double or triple that!


----------

